# Titfield thunderbolt 3 1/2" drawings lo89



## deeferdog (Aug 16, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about these drawings?  http://www.ajreeves.com/10271.html They are for the Lion locomotive drawn by LBSC in 1953. (I think).  I could be interested in maybe building it. The drawings are available from Reeves Model Engineers of the UK for A$140.00 but the site offers little about the drawings. It is a fairly popular engine to model so I'm hoping someone could offer some guidance as to the difficulty etc. Thanks in advance, Cheers, Peter


----------



## goldstar31 (Aug 16, 2017)

I think that Titfield Thunderbolt/Lion is one of a well documented series of locomotives by Curly Lawrence. I think that if you follow the 'words and music' of any of the models you will not be far wrong. I still have a copy of 'Maisie' but gave my copy of 'Titch' away
I'm not terribly interested in locomotives but two other books , one on boilers and the other on loco gears are well worth adding.
I think that my good friend Don Ashton's books and his expertise are worth the mention. 

What will be found is that many of the castings for wheels etc are probably interchangeable- one with another LBSC design. Again, Curly's designs are or were made on a lathe and drilling machine only so this does give some idea of the degree of complexity.

For an up to date view, I can do no better than suggest that you join Model Engineering Clearing House. 

Does this help?

Norm


----------



## deeferdog (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks Norm, I have looked at some of the back issues of "Model Engineer" and have found quite a bit that interests me. I appreciate your help. Regards, Peter


----------



## deverett (Aug 17, 2017)

If you want details about 'Lion', you may want to contact OLCO.  http://www.lionlocomotive.org.uk/

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## fpravenscroft (Aug 18, 2017)

i was told when i thought about building one that i should  go for the 5" version as the 31/2 version is like making jewelry and is a bit small for running on tracks i have some of the early editions of model engineer with the loco in them i can scan some if required
regads
peter


----------



## deeferdog (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks to all who took the time to respond to this thread. I am now in contact with Mr John Hawley of OLCO regarding drawings of the Lion. His interest and assistance has been greatly appreciated. the only remaining thing now is to decide if I have the ability to build it. Cheers, Peter.


----------



## bazmak (Aug 18, 2017)

Any steam locomotive looks daunting when viewed overall.However when 
broken down to details and sub-assys it becomes much easier
I would suggest you go for the 5"G if you can,smaller is more difficult
Look at the larger items,will your mill and lathe cope ?. Start with the frames
and sinple cross members to actually built up something cheaply before you
start buying castings etc.Try to get to a stage where you can run the motion on air before you think of the boiler.I havent looked at the LION but did build
HEILAN LASSIE which i found daunting and was told at the time that i 
should walk before learn to run.The above advice served me well.Good luck


----------

